# Vintage General Electric Vehicle 12 volt Spotlight



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $12.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Aug-14-2011 20:04:32 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

